# chinese atvs



## Plyxrs (Jun 15, 2012)

hello, new hear, i bought a quad on CL for $300.. its in perfect shape, no its not meant for muddin but it will do for now considering im 17 and bought this with my own money, least im not out buying drugs like most teens right? well anyways back to the subject, im trying to figure out what brand it is.. yes its chinese, im hoping someone can help, all i know is it said dinosaur on a sticker and its a 150cc, ill post up pics of it with the stickers and one with out the stickers, i didnt like them so i took them off, well hope yall can help me here, it has a serial number, would that help me figure this out?? well thankyou in advance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the forum, cant help much on the name of the quad though.


----------



## Plyxrs (Jun 15, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> welcome to the forum, cant help much on the name of the quad though.


darn, thanks tho! glad to join


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This is the newest Dinosour 150 on the market...it has the manufacturer's name across the photo.


----------



## Plyxrs (Jun 15, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> This is the newest Dinosour 150 on the market...it has the manufacturer's name across the photo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10684


hey thanks i found mine finally!


----------

